# Υλικά Ηλεκτρονικών > Εξαρτήματα & Datasheets >  >  Ηλεκτρονικες λυχνιες για μια....αλλη δουλεια!

## Phatt

Γεια χαρα παιδια. Μου εχει ζητηθει να φτιαξω μια κατασκευουλα για ντεκορ, η οποια θα περιλαμβανει διαφορες λαμπες μικρες-μεγαλες προσαρμοσμενες επανω σε μια ξυλινη επιφανεια απο τις οποιες θα δουλευουν μονο τα νηματα. Για να εχουμε ομως και καποιο αισθητικο αποτελεσμα, τα νηματα θα πρεπει να εχουν και καποια φωτεινη ενταση. Σας ζητω εδω να μου προτεινετε λαμπες διαφορων μεγεθων οι οποιες εχουν αυτο το χαρακτηριστικο, καθως εαν εχετε ιδεα που μπορει να βρεθουν φτηνα, μονο τα νηματα μας ενδιαφερει να δουλευουν. Ευχαριστω πολυ.

----------


## nikosp

Μία συνήθης τάση για τα νήματα παλαιών λυχνιών είναι τα 6,3 Βόλτ
Αυτές είναι μεταξύ άλλων οι 6L6 και όλες οι λυχνίες της σειράς 6ΧΧ
Τώρα το πρόβλημα είναι πού θα βρεις έναν μετασχηματιστή που να έχει δευτερεύων 6,3 Βόλτ γιατί μονο 6,3 Βόλτ δεν υπάρχει αλλά μαζύ με μερικές τάσεις όπως 300 και Βόλτ
Επείσης θα πρέπει να βρεις και τις αντίστοιχες βάσεις για τις λυχνίες
Μία βόλτα στο Μοναστηράκι μάλλον θα σου λύσει πολλά προβλήματα
Υπάρχουν σε καλάθια λυχνίες που δεν δουλεύουν σωστά αλλά κάνουν για την περίπτωσή σου

----------


## Phatt

Αγαπητε Νικο το προβλημα μου δεν ειναι το βολταζ της τροφοδοσιας των νηματων ουτε πως θα γινει αυτη. Επισης ουτε οι βασεις ειναι προβλημα. Το μοναδικο μου προβλημα ειναι να μαθω ΠΟΙΕΣ λαμπες εχουν τα φωτεινοτερα νηματα...

----------


## DIMITRIS______TH______

Μικρες η μεγαλες ???
πες περιπου ενα μεγεθος .
Μια φορα ειχα βρει και εναν κινεζο που πουλουσε 
vintage φωτιστικο με 813  :Biggrin:  .
Επισης πες αν θελεις αμεσου θερμανσεως η δεν σε ενδιαφερει ?

Πιο φωτεινες κατα βαση ειναι οι τριοδικες αμεσου θερμανσεως
οπως ΠΧ η 811 αλλα ομορφες ειναι μονο οι αμερικανικες,
επισης φωτεινες και ομορφες ειναι οι κοντουλες 465 (παρ΄οτι τετροδος)
και η λιστα ειναι μεγαλη.............

----------


## tsilis65

αν οι λυχνιες που θα βαλεις εχουν τα ιδια miliamper στα νηματα μπορεις να τις συνδεσεις σε σειρα στο δυκτιο 220 βολτ μονο με μια αντισταση που θα κανει την αναλογη 
πτωση τασεως. ετσι δουλευαν  οι παλιες ασπρομαυρες  τηλεορασεις.(τα νηματα διαφορετικα βολτ αλλα ιδια μιλιαμπερ.)

----------


## teo_GR

Με λίγο googlαρισμα στις εικόνες βρήκα ότι οι πιο φωτεινές είναι κάτι ανορθώτριες.
  Όπως   5u4g 5z3p 274b είναι και μουρικες ίσως σου κάνουν.
  Και όντως στα παζάρια του Σ.Κ. θα βρεις φθηνές.

----------


## teo_GR

Άκυρο για τα παζάρια τώρα είδα το Σέρρες
  Οπότε EBAY

----------


## Phatt

Κατ'αρχας σας ευχαριστω παρα πολυ που ασχοληθηκατε με το θεμα μου. Εχει μεγαλη σημασια για μενα, δεδομενου οτι δεν ειναι κατι επανω στα ηλεκτρονικα κυκλωματα. Δημητρη, μπορουμε να εχουμε διαφορα μεγεθη, αλλα οχι τοσο μικρες οσο ειναι οι E88CC, 6N1P κλπ, γιατι ετσι κι αλλως, δεν εχουν και μεγαλη φωτεινοτητα. Απο κει και περα, ολες οι προτασεις δεκτες, ιδιαιτερα οι φτηνες, χαχα. Εαν καποιος εχει τιποτε "καμμενες", δεκτες. Οι αμεσου θερμανσεως, εχουν καμια διαφορα αναφορικα με το ρευμα τροφοδοσιας; Μηπως ειναι μεγαλυτερο, η δεν παιζει ρολο;

----------


## AKHS

Μια ιδέα που εφάρμοσα σε μια κατασκευή που ετοιμάζω  είναι ένα Led από  κάτω στο χρώμα που θέλεις για να ενισχύσεις την φωτεινότητα της λυχνίας  και μάλιστα μπορείς να πάρεις ρεύμα από τα νήματα με την ανάλογη  αντίσταση και ανόρθωση φυσικά. Μπορείς να παίξεις με την ένταση και το  χρώμα του led και να πάρεις το αποτέλεσμα που θέλεις. Μπορείς να  χρησιμοποιήσεις όποια λυχνία θέλεις αρκεί να είναι όλη γυάλινη και να  μην έχει βάση από άλλα υλικά όπως  βακελίτη κτλ 20131021_230842.jpg

----------


## Phatt

Ακη και αυτο ειναι μια ιδεα που την εχω στο πισω μερος του μυαλου μου, επειδη θελουμε να εχουμε vintage look θα βαλω κατι σε πορτοκαλι αν χρειαστει, απλα εαν υπαρχει κατι σε φυσικο, θα ηταν ιδανικοτερο.

----------


## AKHS

> Ακη και αυτο ειναι μια ιδεα που την εχω στο πισω μερος του μυαλου μου, επειδη θελουμε να εχουμε vintage look θα βαλω κατι σε πορτοκαλι αν χρειαστει, απλα εαν υπαρχει κατι σε φυσικο, θα ηταν ιδανικοτερο.



  Αυτό σου γράφω κι εγώ... μπορείς να παίξεις με το χρώμα και την φωτεινότητα του Led ανάλογα με την αντίσταση που θα βάλεις και να πάρεις το αποτέλεσμα που θέλεις, ένα πορτοκαλί ή κίτρινο led σε χαμηλή ένταση θα τόνωση το φως απο τα νήματα. Η επιλογή είναι δική σου....
  Στην φωτογραφία είναι απλά μια δοκιμή που έκανα με μπλε Led

----------


## p.gabr

Oi TH100 & TH250
thiorated3.jpg

OI 211

1241455246.jpg

H ΣΕΙΡΑ 4-65 Eως 4-400
EIMAC-8165-4-65.jpg

οι 813 που ειπε ο δημητρης
813amp2nite.jpg

oi 833
IMG_6368.jpg

είναι από τις πιο φωτεινές...όμως πολυ χρήμα

----------


## KOKAR

Παναγιώτη τι λες για thn 4-1000 ??



η την 450 TL



η την 813


η την 811...


η την 4-400

----------


## agis68

Mια ωραία κατασκευούλα με τις υπέροχες πορτοκαλίζουσες και αθάνατες EL84

vacuumlamps.jpg

----------


## Phatt

Ωραιοι παιδια αλλα το θεμα ειναι να μην παθουμε και κανεναν καρκινο στα καλα καθουμενα ΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑ

----------


## p.gabr

Παναγιώτη κατι που μπορείς να υλοποιήσεις είναι εδώ
http://edisonlightglobes.com/Shop/pr...tegory/globes/

  εάν σε ενδιαφέρει
Vintage-Edison-E40-spiral-100mm-187x187.jpg

----------


## Phatt

Παναγιωτη ευχαριστω πολυ, τις γνωριζω και αυτες, αλλα αυτο που θελω να κανω τωρα ειναι κατι διαφορετικο!

----------


## kx5

Αν βάλεις voltage regulators σαν την OC3 (πρόγονοι των zener)? Μοιάζουν με λυχνίες κενού, δεν έχουν νήμα, χρειάζονται ελάχιστο ρεύμα και φωτίζουν αρκετά.
Βγαίνουν σε διάφορα χρώματα (ανάλογα με το αέριο).

----------


## Phatt

Κωστα για πες κι αλλα, ακουγεται ιδιαιτερα ενδιαφερον! Επισης, οι kenotron φωτιζουν καθολου; Βρηκα κατι σχετικα μικρες και φτηνες...

----------


## Phatt

Μολις βρηκα αυτην την μικρη λιστα:
_China..........USA........Europe
WY1P.........OA3.........VR-75
WY2P.........OB3.........VR-90
WY3P.........OC3.........VR-105
WY4P.........OD3.........VR-150_

----------


## kx5

Δες αυτή τη κατασκευή που βγαίνει πρώτη στο google.
Στη wikipedia υπάρχει λίστα με τις πιο γνωστές OCTAL και B7G
Είναι σχετικά φθηνές στο ebay.

Μη περιμένεις να είναι υπερβολικά φωτεινές σε σχέση με μια 250ΤΗ  :Biggrin:

----------


## Phatt

Ενταξει παιδια δεν θελουμε να φωτισουμε και δωματιο, ενα εφφε θελουμε να εχουμε σε σκοτεινο χωρο. Οταν λες με τις πιο γνωστες octal τι ψαχνω; Octal rectifier;

----------


## kx5

Octal εννοώ βάση.
Δες το link στη wikipedia.

Προσοχή μόνο με κάποιες (όπως η 0Α2) που περιέχουν ραδιενεργά ισότοπα και δεν πρέπει να σπάσουν!

----------


## KOKAR

> Ωραιοι παιδια αλλα το θεμα ειναι να μην παθουμε και κανεναν καρκινο στα καλα καθουμενα ΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑ



ε τότε ρε φιλε πάρε οποία γυάλινη θέλεις και βάλε απο κάτω LED πορτοκαλί υψηλής φωτεινότητας.....  :Lol: 

υ.γ
το κάνουν και οι Κινέζοι !

----------

